# fue, es y será



## paris38

how would you say "La relación entre el público y el equipo es, fue y será algo distintivo"
"The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is and will be something distinctive"?


----------



## paris38

How would you say "La relación entre el público y el equipo fue, es y será algo distintivo". Could be "The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is and will be something distinctive" ? In Spanish FUE,ES Y SERÁ means ALWAYS.


----------



## virulea86+

I think it is: "the relationship between the team and the spectators, *has been*, *is* and *is still being* something distinctive.


----------



## paris38

Thanks a lot, virulea86+. Why is it "is still being" and not "will be". I think we are missing the future tense.(IS for the present and HAS BEEN for the past )


----------



## virulea86+

*it's still being *is a form to describe actions in the future. 

the original tense is the *present progressive* . You can express actions in a very near future using this tense.

e.g

it's 9 a.m, *I am having lunch today at Noon. *


----------



## gengo

paris38 said:


> How would you say "La relación entre el público y el equipo fue, es y será algo distintivo". Could be "The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is and will be something distinctive"? In Spanish FUE,ES Y SERÁ means ALWAYS.



Yes, it means the same in English, although we usually add the word "always":  The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is, and always will be something distinctive."

We can't really use "is still being" in this case.  The way you wrote it is the most natural (with the addition of "always").


----------



## virulea86+

oops i realised my mistake... sorry


----------



## paris38

Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## gengo

By the way, in the context of team sports, I think "fans" sounds more natural than "spectators."


----------



## paris38

This text is about polo. Do you think I should use fans? I mean, it is not football or basketball...


----------



## gengo

paris38 said:


> This text is about polo. Do you think I should use fans? I mean, it is not football or basketball...



Good question!  I don't know much about polo, but you may be right that "fans" sounds too, um, plebian.  In golf, the word is gallery, but I don't know if that is used in for polo.


----------



## paris38

Could we say that spectators is what we call "público" in Spanish? <br>


----------



## Detallado

paris38 said:


> How would you say "La relación entre el público y el equipo fue, es y será algo distintivo". Could be "The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is and will be something distinctive" ? In Spanish FUE,ES Y SERÁ means ALWAYS.



"La relación entre el público y el equipo fu*é*, es y será algo distintivo".

You forgot to put the accent mark above the E o the word "Fué".


----------



## gengo

Detallado said:


> "La relación entre el público y el equipo fu*é*, es y será algo distintivo".
> 
> You forgot to put the accent mark above the E o the word "Fué".



With all due respect, there is no accent on fue.


----------



## paris38

Gengo, you didn´t answer my last question, but anyway, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Detallado

gengo said:


> With all due respect, there is no accent on fue.



*http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=987192*

Actually it has the accent mark, but for some reason, the RAE decided that it shouldn't be with the accent anymore.


----------



## gengo

paris38 said:


> Gengo, you didn´t answer my last question



Sólo por no tener nada más que añadir.  Es que no sé cómo se llama el público de polo en inglés.


----------



## gengo

Detallado said:


> *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=987192*
> 
> Actually it has the accent mark, but for some reason, the RAE decided that it shouldn't be with the accent anymore.



Según ese hilo, el cambio tuvo lugar en 1959 (o 1961), muchos años antes de tu nacimiento (se nota que tienes 16 años).


----------



## paris38

Los monosílabos no llevan tilde , salvo algunas excepciones. Los monosílabos que llevan tilde diacrítica es para distinguirse de otras palabras monosílabas de igual escritura, pero de diferente categoría gramatical.Ejemplo:tú-pronombre personal. 
                                                                               tu- adjetivo posesivo
  Gracias por todo y hasta la próxima!


----------



## Peterrobertini7

paris38 said:


> how would you say "La relación entre el público y el equipo es, fue y será algo distintivo"
> "The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is and will be something distinctive"?




I'm not native but I'll give a try :

"*the relationship between the team and its fans is always noticeable"*

the simple present serves the past, present and future as a permanent truth.


----------



## paris38

Well, but what about the effect? Isn´t "was, is and will always be" much more emphatic  than IS alone?


----------



## gengo

paris38 said:


> Well, but what about the effect? Isn´t "was, is and will always be" much more emphatic  than IS alone?



Precisamente.


----------



## Sköll

paris38 said:


> how would you say "La relación entre el público y el equipo es, fue y será algo distintivo"
> "The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is and will be something distinctive"?


    Translating "público" as "spectators", when referring to a sport activity, is fine. Your translation is also correct. As gengo says, it sounds better to include the word 'always' before or after 'will'. I’m not sure about the use of distintivo/distinctive, perhaps due to lack of context.


----------



## paris38

"distintivo" means that the relationship they built up with the spectators distinguished them. Other teams didn´t have such a special bond. This team had a lot of supporters/fans.


----------



## gengo

paris38 said:


> "distintivo" means that the relationship they built up with the spectators distinguished them. Other teams didn´t have such a special bond. This team had a lot of supporters/fans.



In that case, I think "something very/truly/really special" might be better.  That sounds natural in English.


----------



## Forero

_The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is and always will be rather special.

_Creo que en este caso _algo_ = "somewhat"/"rather".


----------



## paris38

Could be "something unique"? The thing is that I used the word SPECIAL in the following sentence and I don´t want to be repetitive. Another doubt: ARMAR UN EQUIPO (de polo) is TO FIELD A TEAM/ PUT A TEAM TOGETHER/MAKE A TEAM?


----------



## gengo

Forero said:


> _The relationship between the team and the spectators was, is and always will be rather special.
> 
> _Creo que en este caso _algo_ = "somewhat"/"rather".



Good point.  I had forgotten what the original was.


----------



## gengo

paris38 said:


> Could be "something unique"? The thing is that I used the word SPECIAL in the following sentence and I don´t want to be repetitive.



Yes, you could do that.



> Another doubt: ARMAR UN EQUIPO (de polo) is TO FIELD A TEAM/ PUT A TEAM TOGETHER/MAKE A TEAM?



I like the first two, but the context would dictate the best choice.


----------



## paris38

Forero, SOMETHING is replacing RELATIONSHIP, it´s not modifying SPECIAL. So I think SOMETHING is O.K.
Gengo, ARMAR UN EQUIPO means to pick the members, join them.The guy who wants to do this is an ex player who might start playing again, he is tempted by the idea.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

gengo said:


> Precisamente.




The definition of simple present :

*"Expresses events or situations  that exist always, usually, habitually, they exist now, have existed  in the past and probably will exist  in the future. ( source '' English grammar Betty Azar, Volume A)."*


----------



## Forero

_Simple present_ tiene varios usos, incluso para lo que sigue siendo como era. Para aclarar definidamente que algo fue, es, y será, los tres, se dice que _was, is, and always will be_.


----------



## Sköll

Peterrobertini7 said:


> The definition of simple present :
> 
> *"Expresses events or situations  that exist always, usually, habitually, they exist now, have existed  in the past and probably will exist  in the future. ( source '' English grammar Betty Azar, Volume A)."*


The same thing can be said for SER in Spanish. The question is how do you translate "es, fue y será".


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Sköll said:


> The same thing can be said for SER in Spanish. The question is how do you translate "es, fue y será".




If I say:I am a *doctor*, certainly it is an *STATIVE *verb, it does not change the nature of being a doctor once or since you graduated.
I do not say : I was a doctor, but I am a doctor or I will be a doctor since I am already one. It is my believing. Am I wrong??


----------



## Forero

It makes sense to me to say, for example, "I know there are some who do not believe my treatments are proper medicine, but I was a doctor when I developed these treatments, I am a doctor now, and always will be, and as a doctor I believe I should continue to provide them to my patients."


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Forero said:


> It makes sense to me to say, for example, "I know there are some who do not believe my treatments are proper medicine, but I was a doctor when I developed these treatments, I am a doctor now, and always will be, and as a doctor I believe I should continue to provide them to my patients."



Sure it has sense when you repeat the past, present and future tenses of the very definition of an STATIVE verb, moreover focused in the treatment.
When I gave you a treatment as a doctor and will give it to you in the future.
The action of doing so as a physician -my humble opinion- do not change a bit my stative situation, I am a doctor.

Thanks again.


----------



## node_ue

Peterrobertini7 said:


> Sure it has sense when you repeat the past, present and future tenses of the very definition of an STATIVE verb, moreover focused in the treatment.
> When I gave you a treatment as a doctor and will give it to you in the future.
> The action of doing so as a physician -my humble opinion- do not change a bit my stative situation, I am a doctor.
> 
> Thanks again.



Hola Peter:

What is occurring here is a special emphasis. Certainly the simple use of a stative verb is enough to indicate that something has been, is, and always will be, but it does not emphasize the timeless nature of the situation.

A change in emphasis:

"I _am_, _have always been_, and _will always be_ a supporter of women's rights."
"I am a supporter of women's rights."

They have the same basic meaning, but the first has a stronger emphasis.
They of course have the same meaning, but when we say the first one we are placing a particular _emphasis_ that is not present in the second. When we say the second, there is a possibility that this might change, or that it has not been the case in the past. Perhaps the speaker used to be a staunch opponent of women's rights but changed their mind - in that case the former statement would no longer be truthful. It also indicates a sense that no matter what happens it will remain true. It is a much stronger statement.

Gracias


----------

